# Sibelius



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Leif Ove Andsnes
Sibelius

Release Date September 1, 2017
Duration01:06:19
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Recording DateDecember 8, 2016 - December 10, 2016
Recording Location
Berlin, Teldex Studio

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
November 2017
Editor's Choice

Presto Editor's Choices
September 2017

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017

Presto Disc of the Week
15th December 2017

The New York Times
Recordings of the Year 2017

4/5


----------

